
Clojure Numerics, Part 1 – Use Matrices Efficiently - metalock
http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/Clojure-Numerics-1-Use-Matrices-Efficiently
======
dragandj
Direct link to more tutorials and the documentation:
[http://neanderthal.uncomplicate.org/articles/guides.html](http://neanderthal.uncomplicate.org/articles/guides.html)

